# Question about film processing



## telex95 (Nov 20, 2004)

After the film is pull out of the film canister and into the tank, is there time limit on how long the film can 
stay in the tank before adding the developer? 

The reason for asking is that I would like to load the film onto the reel at home, then bring it to school to develop.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 20, 2004)

As long as your developing tank is light tight (which it should be, of course), you can theoretically leave it in there as long as you need. It doesn't expire any faster out of the canister (provided that it is kept in a light free environment)



Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2004)

You also need to keep the film cool and dry. As long as these three criteria are met you should have no problems.
Although... do ensure that the spiral cannot slip up to the top of the tank when you are moving it around. This can happen with some makes and it means that when you put the chemicals in you can get a band of unexposed film where it has not been completely immersed.


----------



## Saeid (Nov 21, 2004)

And of course the tank should be perfectly clean (it should always be to get good results)... cause if it contains any chemicals, it will damage the film!

So with a CLEAN tank, and tightly shut (light free), u can leave it as long as u want... leave it in the for a good 2 years!


----------



## terri (Nov 21, 2004)

I did this as a matter of rote the last month of my class.   I only had 5 hours of darkroom time between classes and I didn't want to waste a minute of it loading the film onto the reels.   I sat at home and loaded the film using my changing bag an hour or two before heading out the door, sealed the tank and headed on.  

Worked like a charm.   

But I'd agree, probably not particularly wise to let it stay in the tank indefinitely, if for no other reason someone else could accidentally pop it open to see what's in there.


----------



## Saeid (Nov 22, 2004)

Ahhh... a classic case of how curiosity killed the cat!


----------

